
Bill would end overtime pay requirement for many more IT workers - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/12/bill-would-end-overtime-pay-requirement-for-many-more-it-workers.ars
======
prodigal_erik
There are a lot of people out there who have it rougher than I do; I don't
deserve any sympathy for not getting overtime. But there's something really
strange in being treated differently _by law_ because I sit at a desk all day
thinking about software rather than sitting at a desk all day thinking about
amortization, metal fatigue, or Higgs bosons. How did this happen? Did a BOFH
piss off a lobbyist?

